# Discus Severely bloated. what to do?



## thatplantguy (May 2, 2010)

Noticed he was getting a lil thick about 3 -4 weeks ago, passed it off as casual bloating, then perhaps eggs? but now it is extremely bloated and not going away, the fish is calm, and doesnt show unusual behaviour.

any suggestions?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Bucket of tank water, a bunch of epsom salt (mabey a tbls per gallon?? Check online for dosages)

Soak the fish till he poos, but this is a long time to wait to treat.. HAs he been eating and if not how long off of food?

Lisa


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

most likely its not bloat but either a constriction..or..dropsy. they can go for quite awhile..are his eyes bulging? then all of a sudden the end. ive tried to fix it..but with no results. huge amounts of epsom salts..and huge amounts of antibiotic that works on the inside..but to no avail.


----------

